# Risks in upgrading to Windows 10? (the free reservation thing)



## Avectius (Nov 8, 2008)

I've been using a pre-built machine for nearly 3 years with Windows 7 and loving it. As far as hardware goes, it's rather weak for gaming or other graphically intense applications. It also only has 6GB of RAM.

Despite that, the Windows 10 notification for the free reservation thing states that my PC is ready. 

However, I'm still skeptical about installing it when it's finally available. Will it make my computer's performance slower in any way? What if once I get it I run into a lot of issues and have to go back to 7? Is that even possible or will I be stuck with a useless machine? How buggy will it be?

I love 7, but I'd also like to finally upgrade to the latest Windows, not to mention that I'm a bit of an aesthetics kind of guy, so having the newest release has always sounded attractive.

Still, though, I gotta analyze the risks, here. 

Any advice?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Windows 7 will be supported until January 2020.

Windows 10 will supposedly be released on July 29, 2015.

The free upgrade doesn't supposedly expire until July 29, 2016, so I would wait a few months after the release for the bugs to be worked out.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

You may find some useful info here: -

http://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows/windows-10-specifications

T.


----------



## Avectius (Nov 8, 2008)

I still don't understand

Is upgrading to Windows 10 totally free? As in, I'll never have to pay a dime if I want to keep using it? Or will this "free" upgrade only last, like, a year, and then I'll have to purchase the OS?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

It's free, not a free trial. If you don't take up the offer by the time they stop offering it as free then you will need to buy it. You can obtain/reserve your copy but not install it right away as well.


----------



## jamesx121 (Apr 23, 2008)

Avectius said:


> I still don't understand
> 
> Is upgrading to Windows 10 totally free? As in, I'll never have to pay a dime if I want to keep using it? Or will this "free" upgrade only last, like, a year, and then I'll have to purchase the OS?


It's free as long as you stay with the same version. 
If you have home premium,, it will cost you 99.00 to change to Pro. If you stay with the home version or already have the Pro version it's free.


----------



## Money Pit (Jun 25, 2000)

Sorry to butt in but I've always been told that an "over the top" installation could cause problems. Or was that true in the old days?
I'm interested too because I've reserved a free upgrade for myself. 
I've read that you have up to a year after Win. 10 is released to decide if you want to keep it or not. (after you've reserved it)
My plan was to save the free update but not install it until after other folks have tried it and then make up my mild depending on it's reviews.
I'm thinking I'll wait a month or so after it's release in late July.


----------



## donetao (Mar 18, 2015)

This is killing me! Do I or don't I reserve a copy. What are the risks is my question??


----------



## Money Pit (Jun 25, 2000)

donetao said:


> This is killing me! Do I or don't I reserve a copy. What are the risks is my question??


As I read it. No risk at all. Reserve it now, decide later. It is after all FREE


----------



## donetao (Mar 18, 2015)

OK Thanks! I have 15 back up images of my W7 OS on a external drive, so I guess I'll go for it.
Thanks Dave!!


----------



## jamesx121 (Apr 23, 2008)

Money Pit said:


> As I read it. No risk at all. Reserve it now, decide later. It is after all FREE


Here is the deal. Think about all the millions of people all
trying to download on the 29th. For the first month Windows Update is going to be nuts. Can, t connect 
errors, disconnected errors. 
I'll wait until end of August or First of September to download. 
I thought I read somewhere you could download it early, 
not sure, to avoid the mob of downloads.


----------



## donetao (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi The way I read all this is you don't have to down load it on the 29th. That's the reason for reserving your copy but, what do I know??? Maybe if you have a reserve seat, you won't have to wait in line.


----------



## renegade600 (Jun 22, 2006)

if you reserve a copy, it will automatically download when it becomes available. You will have to initiate the install.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

It will only download automatically if you have your Windows update settings set to Automatically Download, or Download Updates but Let Me Decide whether to install. If you have it set to Automatically Check but Let Me Decide whether to download, then it will not download until you select it and download it.


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

Not everyone is going to be able to download at the same time. You will be notified by email when your turn comes up. I read something about this a short while back. Maybe they are going to do it according to time zones or something. Apple releases its iPad operating systems that way. Makes sense so the servers don't get bogged down.


----------



## donetao (Mar 18, 2015)

That makes sense to me golddust!!


----------



## renegade600 (Jun 22, 2006)

just because something makes sense does not mean it is accurate  found the following --



> Microsoft is hoping that everyone with a PC running Windows 7 or Windows 8 will upgrade to Windows 10, that's why it's rolling out that new notification this week. The operating system update is free, but the company hopes you reserve Windows 10 now so that it can prepare you for the upgrade ahead of release.
> 
> Once you've reserved your digital download, Windows Update will download the upgrade for you the moment it's available. It'll be up to you to install it, but you'll already have all the files you need on your PC. Reserve Windows 10 now and avoid the mad rush of people all trying to download the operating system at the same time on release day.


http://www.gottabemobile.com/2015/06/03/silent-hills-release-5-things-you-need-to-know/


----------

